# Fresh Water Tank



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We wish to clean out our fresh water tankand pipes. We always drink this water and wonder if Milton leaves a lasting taste.

Any other suggestions please.

Sorry if this is repeating past questions but I am on dial up and cannot go back very far on the forum.


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Use steralizing tablets or powder from your local friendly camper accessories supplier ,,,,,,,,,,,, Or as we do a weak solution of bleach, well washed through it doesn't smell or taste


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Drain it and then 2 x 2 litres of neat cheap coke, and flush it out after a short drive is another method.

Although its always advisable to boil water before drinking it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fresh water tanks*

Hi

I would use a couple of those tablets from caravan accessory shops.

Saying that, I have never flushed my system out anyway!

Russell


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. In 20 years of motorhoming, we have always drunk water straight from the tank and so far, so good!!!!!!!!!

However, the water has started to smell and taste a bit stale. We have a filter fitted to the cold water system and that is removing the smell and taste but we thought it would be a good idea to flush the system through. 
Tasting water from the tank (not through the taps) is OK so can only assume it is something in the pipes.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Not cleaning out the water tank,pipes & taps [inc shower head] is like going to the loo and not washing your hands after . . . sooner or later you'll pickup a bug ! 
Make a habit of cleaning the system at least 4 times a year


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Re: the coke. 

- Doesn't the water in mine go through the Carver? - I'm the only old boiler I know that runs successfully on coke!!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Vicdicdoc

Any advice of cleaning the tank and particularly the pipes, without leaving an after taste would be much appreciated.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> Thanks Vicdicdoc
> 
> Any advice of cleaning the tank and particularly the pipes, without leaving an after taste would be much appreciated.


Hi grouch

I posted This <<<  just a couple of days ago.

Mike


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks very much Spykal. Just what I needed.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Drinking Water*

We also use the water supply from the tank for all purposes.

I use Puriclean about three times a year. This is available from Caravan & Motorhome Dealers. I also clean the grey tanks at the same time although we rarely use them to contain anything more than a couple of buckets full. It surprising the problems bread crumbs or rice can create.
Last time I back filled the grey tanks after pouring tank cleaner inside with most satisfying results.

Steve


----------



## Wildmoorman (Jan 12, 2006)

I used Milton and wished I never had, the water smells of old sack and we do not drick from the tank any more.
I think it is the pipes and not the tank that has taken on the odour as the tank smells OK, I'm not looking forwards to replacing the pipes.
I now wipe out the tank with a bleached cloth and that is fine,it does mean having to get your arm into the tank.
Best of luck.
Dave


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave

We have already used the Milton and all seems to be OK. Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!

Teresa


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Water hygiene*

Thanks *spykal* for a very informative and thorough method of cleaning all the tanks. I wonder if those who got a residual 'taste' used too much Milton? After all if is is safe for babies...

As far as coke is concerned, I know it will bring the shine back to coins and therefore there is a chemical element that is 'safe' for drinking. But I have to ask myself whether the chemicals will kill the bacteria and there is no evidence of this as far as I am aware.

For those of you recommending household bleach - I have used cups cleaned using this method at work and the drinks tasted of bleach for a couple of days after each 'cleaning'! I'll go for the Milton thanks and measure it!

Great forums and thanks to all for posting their favourite tips. At the end of the day we all choose what suits us best but having a variety of tips from which to choose means we can amalgamate and achieve best practice! Ab Fab!!!!


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Water hygiene*

'As far as coke is concerned, I know it will bring the shine back to coins and therefore there is a chemical element that is 'safe' for drinking. But I have to ask myself whether the chemicals will kill the bacteria and there is no evidence of this as far as I am aware.'

If it brings back the shine to coins I would have thought it definitely NOT safe for drinking !!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Water hygiene*



olive said:


> If it brings back the shine to coins I would have thought it definitely NOT safe for drinking !!


Lemons will dissolve coins Olive, if you give them enough time. 8O 8O

Don't worry, compared to the acid produced naturally by your digestive system, Coke is pretty tame.


----------

